# We're Expecting a New Baby!



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

After 4 very quiet months, often feeling sad, we have taken the leap and chosen a new puppy.
He's only 3 weeks so we won't get him for another month but we are both so excited. He's a gorgeous working cocker spaniel and we have named him Sam.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations

he,s a bit special

Sam, I like that

Aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant! I hope you have many happy years with Sam!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Our last dog was a little Cocker we had her 12 years, had to have her put down on Christmas Eve day 6 years ago, she died in my arms..

Gulp!.  

ray.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

The very delighful looking Sam will, I am quite sure, soon fill your home with much love! 
Look forward to updates!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations,sounds like Sam has fallen on his feet  

We look forward to progress reports and more photos. :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

So cute! Chloe says woof.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Really very sweet congratulations ad can see Sam will be well loved. :wink:


----------



## bellazz (Jul 1, 2012)

heartiest congratz Taz on the arrival of the new pup. nyc name also. do take care of him a lot. i'd like to share an information with u guys regarding spaniel. did u know that there is an extinct specie called English Water Spaniel. water spaniel's job was to retrieve water fowls shot down with arrows.

Best of Luck!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awwwwwh ! Love Sam. Best wishes to you all x


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

we've got 2 working cockers (see avatar) one of ours (ollie) looked just like that when he was a pup with a little bit of white on his chest.
try to go for about £4 - £4.50 an hour when he's old enough to work!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

We are so pleased for you and woof from Oscar and Max


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments and good wishes.
Can't wait to get Sam home now but am a little worried about getting him used to the motorhome. Our old babes were 9 and 8 when we got our first van so were very easy to control. Not so sure how we will deal with a youngster and how easy it will be to train him not to fly down the steps as soon as the door is opened. Don't want him hurting himself as its quite a drop!
But I'm sure we'll have fun learning the ropes together
Sally


----------

